# Any cuber in the Salt Lake area?



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 23, 2019)

I have been to multiple competitions in this area, however I have not been able to contact anybody that I met after the comp. I am a very lonely little boy with dreams of one day having real life friends. Please help me achieve my goal.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 24, 2019)

I have seen you at a comp before. I just looked at the wca and it looks like you are at a comp next month and hopefully I can sign up but I Calvin has not sent me an email about it like he does for all the other local comps.


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Jan 2, 2020)

Me


----------

